# West Palm Beach / Juno Beach



## beantowngators (Aug 27, 2018)

I will be heading down to florida from virginia for the first time in like 15 years. I will be staying in the Ibis Community in west palm beach. Are there any piers here or Juno beach? coming for 5 days would love to catch a snook or something.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Checkout www,floridasportsman.com. Juno Pier is a good place from what I’ve read. I that area is in the Southeast forum


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2019)

Juno Bait and Tackle has a fishing report https://www.junobait.com/fishing-report


----------



## beantowngators (Aug 27, 2018)

right on thanks for the info! my dream fish to catch is a snook and rooster fish. and it looks like i can snag me a snook at the juno pier!!!


----------



## beantowngators (Aug 27, 2018)

looks like Dorian could make direct impact where I am going... Hope she skips out to sea or something. For you all's sake. Fingers crossed she does little to no damage.


----------



## beantowngators (Aug 27, 2018)

see you all this saturday. Looking forward to fishing this far down south first time in about 15 years. Hope there some good fish running.


----------

